#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درخواست راهنمایی اسیلوسکوپ

## ashouri8535

سلام
قصد خرید اسیلوسکوپ جهت تعمیرات لپ تاب و کامپیوتر و مانیتور دارم.بین برند های regol و owon و hantech چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟برند دیگری سراغ دارید که قیمت مناسب باشه؟

----------

*javamobira*,*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## سعادت1

سلام بنده هم قصد خرید دارم اگر اساتید راهنمایی کنند ممنون میشم

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## Service Manual

> سلام
> قصد خرید اسیلوسکوپ جهت تعمیرات لپ تاب و کامپیوتر و مانیتور دارم.بین برند های regol و owon و hantech چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟برند دیگری سراغ دارید که قیمت مناسب باشه؟


درود بر شما

بیشتر دنبال برندهایی مثل گودویل و ریگول باشید ، برند هانتک رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم ، اگر داخل یوتیوب سرچ کنید می‌بینید این برند مشکلات نرم افزاری زیادی داره ...

نمونه های موجود در لینک زبر قابل نمایش هست :

https://testiran.com/product-categor...rby=price-desc

----------

*Anahita008*,*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*,*mehrxad*

----------


## javamobira

> سلام
> قصد خرید اسیلوسکوپ جهت تعمیرات لپ تاب و کامپیوتر و مانیتور دارم.بین برند های regol و owon و hantech چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟برند دیگری سراغ دارید که قیمت مناسب باشه؟


با سلام به دوست عزیز با مراجعه به لینگ زیر شاید بتوانید جواب سوال  خود را بیابید  ولی باز برند ریگول و گودویل بهترند ولی هانتک از همه ارزانتر است ومزیت اصلی ان ارزانی ان است
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/13990-...hlight=#page=1

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## h.Khalilian

ببینید اول از همه به سرعت نمونه برداری دقت کنید که معمولا 1 گیگا سمپل هستند . این رو هم مد نظر بگیرید هرچه تهداد کانالهای فعال روی اسیلوسکپ بیشتر باشه سرعت نمونه برداری کمتر میشه . منظورم این نیست که مثلا اسیلوسکوپ چهار کانال سرعت کمتری داره نثبت به دو کانال . 
منظور این هست که وقتی مثلا با یک کانال فعال کار میکنید سرعت 1 گیگ هست ولی اگر کانل دوم هم فعال کردید سرعت نمونه برداری میشه 500 مگ . درواقع بین دو کانال تقیسم میشه . پس خیلی مهم هست که سرعت نمونه برداری بالا باشه. 

موضوع بعد تعداد نمونه برداری هست مثلا در هانتک ها حدود 5000 هست ولی چند مدل ریگول و یونیتی و غیره حدود 20-30000 نمونه . هرچی تعداد بالاتر باشه دقت اون سیگنالی که نمایش داده میشه بیشتر هست . نویزها و جزئیات بیشتری رو میتونید ببینید . 

موضوع دیگر مقدار مموری یا رم دستگاه هست . هرچه مموری بیشتر باشه طول بیشتری از سیگنال رو میتونید ببینید . مخصوصا در سیگنالهایی که خیلی تغییرات دارند مثل سیگنالهای آنالوگ خیلی اهمیت دارد . 

موضوع بعد فرکانس کاری . مثلا یک اسیلوسکوپ 100 مگا هرتز میتونه سیگنالهایی رو نشود بده که فرکانس اونها زیر 100 مگا هرتز باشند و بیشتر رو نمیبینه . ولی برای دقت بیشتر بهتر هست دو برابر حداکثر فرکانسی که نیاز دارید تهیه کنید . به جهت دقت و صحت بیشتر . 

پیشنهاد من اسیلوسکوپ دیجیتالی هست که حداقل دارای 1گیگ سمپل . 20000 سمپل . رم 12مگ .50-100 مگاهرتز .2-4 کانال باشه .

از نظر برند  نظر من سری های میان رده و ارزان - سرهای جدید ریگول خیلی حرفه ای تر و بهتر هستند . چه از نظر دقت و چه از نظر کیفیت سخت افزار و چه از نظر اوپراتوری و کار با دستگاه . بعد از او ن یونیتی .  و به هیچ عنوان توصیه نمیکنم برندهای هانتک . اوون و ... رو بخرید . 
چونکه تمامی این برندها هر کدوم مشکلات خاصی دارند یا حتی سیگنال رو اشتباه نشون میدند یا مثال هنگ میکنند و هزاران مشکل دیگه . مخصوصا با این وضعیت گرونی چرا پول یک دستگاه بدرد نخور رو بدیم ؟؟؟

----------

*delbari64*,*Navid-Aref*,*parviz407*,*reza.93*

----------

